# Pregreening or Creeping



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

I have just come across this article regarding a pile of 'Non words' deemed for exclusion from the Oxford dictionary as no longer used.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...onary.html

One of the words is 'Pregreening' - to creep forwards while waiting for a red light to change.
I was wondering how common this practice is and if it is refered to as such in USA railroading.
Do we creep or pregreen is the question and if we do indeed pregreen the quest may be to use the word.

Some insight to prototypical practices and terms would be welcome.

Andrew


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I've never heard it used in terms of railroading...My drivers ed instructor used it 25ish years ago though. along with judicious use of the passenger side brake pedal for anyone doing that. 

Chas


----------



## baron67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well we won't do it on our road (GVRR). If you get your front wheels past the signal trip point, you have run a red block and will probably be fired. We stop at least a car length in front of the signal and stay there. Why take a chance for 80'... 

Jerry Barnes, Conductor 
Grapevine Vintage RR


----------

